# Dem Magus seine Scheibe



## Náyla. (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

mir ist des öfteren zu Ohren gekommen, dass der Magus eine selten gespielte Karriere ist. Dies kann mehrere Faktoren haben. Unter Anderem kommen manche wohl nicht mit der puren Supporter-Rolle klar. Andere wiederrum sehen die Probleme wo anders. Ich kenne inzwischen mehrere Spieler, die Magi spielen und die "Scheibe" anfangs sehr stylisch und interessant fanden. Im späteren Verlauf änderte sich diese Meinung jedoch rapide und keiner hat den Magus aktiv weiter gespielt. "Ich weiß nicht warum, aber irgendwie geht einem die Scheibe auf die Nerven", sagten mehrere.

Ich selbst habe ähnliches bemerkt. Anfangs kein Problem, alles im grünen Bereich, doch mit Level 17 nun langsam... hängt mir die Scheibe aus dem Hals raus. Ich weiß nicht warum, sie tut es einfach.

Durch diese Beobachtungen kam ich zu dem Schluss, dass es gut wäre, wenn man die Scheibe entfernen würde. Die Karriere würde interessanter werden und mehr Leute überzeugen und weniger abschrecken.

Teilt mir einfach eure Meinung mit, bitte ohne mich zu vierteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tinuphyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Richtig super finde ich die Scheibe auch nicht, weil sie den Charakter sehr starr wirken laesst. Aber die Entwickler werden sich schon etwas dabei gedacht haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finde es ganz gut, dass nicht jede Sau einen Magus spielt, das zeigt mir umso mehr wie spielentscheident die Anwesenheit eines einzigen Magus sein kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gaebe es einen Magus ohne Scheibe wuerde ich ihn wahrscheinlich als Main spielen - Ja...


----------



## Margosh (15. Dezember 2008)

Die Scheibe des Magus ist nicht einfach nur ein Gefährt. Es ist die Quelle der Macht des Magus. In dieser Scheibe steckt ein Dämon den der Magus quasi versklavt hat und als Kraftquelle nutzt. Sollte er jemals die Kontrolle über die "Scheibe" verlieren z.B. indem er seine Bindung aufhebt um "abzusteigen", würde er nicht nur seine Macht verlieren sondern auch noch vor einem Dämon stehen der sich sofort auf ihn stürzen würde.

Gewisse Dinge sind nunmal durch den Warhammer-Hintergrund fest gegeben und können nicht geändert werden. Ein Magus ohne Scheibe wäre wie ein Schami ohne Pilzä, ein intelligenter Schwarzork oder eine Hexenkriegerin mit Plattenrüstung. Es wäre nicht mehr Warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mubug (15. Dezember 2008)

Margosh schrieb:


> [...] den Warhammer-Hintergrund fest gegeben und können nicht geändert werden.



Sehe ich auch so ... aber es könnte dann doch die ein oder andere Animation mit einfliessen die ihn nicht ganz so billig aussehen lässt. Ich spiele den Magus als main Class und muss sagen, es ist wirklich ermüdend ihn auf de blöden Scheibe stehen zu sehen. Wenn er sich beim Sprint wenigstens drauf setzen würde o.ä. würde das die eigene Motivation schon ein wenig erhöhen ... I.d.R lass ich mich einfach sticken und schau garnicht erst hin.

Lg,

Mubug


----------



## Náyla. (15. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, okay von der Seite habe ich es noch gar nicht betrachtet... Das ist natürlich ein guter Punkt _für_ die Scheibe. (Habe leider nur 40k als Tabletop, nicht Fantasy).

Könnte der Magus den Dämon nicht einfach ein... einen Stab/Rucksack/Stiefel/Hut binden? :-S


----------



## ErebusX (17. Dezember 2008)

Nein, das ist im Warhammerfluff so verankert und das ist auch gut so. Damit wird der Magus zu etwas besonderem, es ist eine Liebhaberklasse und ich genieße es, dass es so wenige von uns gibt.


----------



## Binie (24. Januar 2009)

also ich persönlich, hab in dem magus meine Lieblingsklasse gefunden. Er macht nicht nur wahnsinnig spaß sonder hat mit der scheibe auch noch ein individuelles aussehen das ihn von anderen klassen unterscheidet. Mich stört die scheibe überhaupt nicht, eher im gegenteil, sie gibt dem magus was erhabenes. Alle anderen müssen halt laufen und ich gleite einfach durch die gegend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulthwar (29. Januar 2009)

Meine Meinung! Es sieht sehr elegant aus! Ich habe klar für "JA" gestummen. Klar würde man sich ab ein bisschen mehr Abwechslung beim Mountkauf freuen, aber da es nicht so ist, ist es eben speziell! Speziell im guten Sinne...


----------



## Rayon (29. Januar 2009)

Ich liebe meine Einzigartigkeit neben tausenden von Elfenmounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elead (3. März 2009)

Mit der beknackten Scheibe bleibt man an jedem Scheiss hängen.
Die sollen mal die Kollisionsabfrage der Scheibe komplett entfernen. 
Ich hatte es schon desöfteren, dass ich mit der Scheibe zB. im Tor hängen blieb 
und dadurch auch gleich ein paar meiner Kameraden ins Gras beissen mussten.

Maintarget ist man auch nicht aufgrund der "Gefährlichkeit" sondern einfach deshalb weil
man mit 65ft Reichweite sehr nahe am Gegner steht während sich die Tanks hinter den 
Heilern verstecken und die Leuchtschüssel unter den Füssen mal gar nicht ins Auge sticht.


----------



## Rayon (3. März 2009)

Elead schrieb:


> Mit der beknackten Scheibe bleibt man an jedem Scheiss hängen.
> Die sollen mal die Kollisionsabfrage der Scheibe komplett entfernen.
> Ich hatte es schon desöfteren, dass ich mit der Scheibe zB. im Tor hängen blieb
> und dadurch auch gleich ein paar meiner Kameraden ins Gras beissen mussten.


Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, ist mir nie passiert.



> Maintarget ist man auch nicht aufgrund der "Gefährlichkeit" sondern einfach deshalb weil
> man mit 65ft Reichweite sehr nahe am Gegner steht während sich die Tanks hinter den
> Heilern verstecken und die Leuchtschüssel unter den Füssen mal gar nicht ins Auge sticht.


Och doch, bin eigentlich Maintarget wegen Rift anstatt weil ich auf ner Scheibe steh und gut ausseh.


----------



## Raethor (13. März 2009)

Hätte der Magus keine Scheibe ... würd ich ihn trotzdem spielen :>

Ich mag die Scheibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luzgrim (13. März 2009)

Lieber auf nem Suppenteller reisen als auf nem räudigen Köter der sich bei jedem
Schuß in Gestank auflöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evergrace (20. März 2009)

bekommt der magus eigentlich ein mount?
oder einfach ne andere scheibe?
mfg


----------



## Rayon (21. März 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> bekommt der magus eigentlich ein mount?
> oder einfach ne andere scheibe?
> mfg


Eine andere Scheibe.


----------



## evergrace (21. März 2009)

die kostet aber nicht 15 g oder?


----------



## Rayon (22. März 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> die kostet aber nicht 15 g oder?


Doch.


----------



## sevendays5 (24. April 2009)

ich würde es begrüssen das der dämon in der scheibe den magus immer was nettes zuflüstert =) ansonsten hatte ich keinerlei probleme mit der scheibe.


----------



## Senubirath (24. April 2009)

Naja... ob der dämon was nettes flüstert will ich ma dahinstellen da die wesen es hassen unter den menschen zu stehen ^^

Ich finde die scheibe okay.... und okay man fällt zwischen den ganzen spaltas auf aba meist wird man dummerweise vom gegner ignort.... bis es zu spät ist XD


----------



## Elindir (24. April 2009)

Margosh schrieb:


> Gewisse Dinge sind nunmal durch den Warhammer-Hintergrund fest gegeben und können nicht geändert werden. Ein Magus ohne Scheibe wäre wie ein Schami ohne Pilzä, ein intelligenter Schwarzork oder eine Hexenkriegerin mit Plattenrüstung. Es wäre nicht mehr Warhammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da muss ich bisschen widersprechen im Bezug auf den Tzeentch Zauberer. Es gibt zwar ein Modell das auf einer Scheibe fliegt, jedoch ist das ein Chaosgeneral des Tzeentch (er ist mit Schild und Speer ausgerüstet)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



laut Modellbeschreibung wäre das hier der Chaos Zauberer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zudem hat Mythic schon andere "Unwahrheiten" eingebaut, Stichwort männlicher Dunkelelfen Zauberer...

aber persönlich finde ich die Scheibe eigentlich ganz witzig, aber das die Scheibe manchen auf den Zeiger geht, kann ich verstehen. Daher würde ich eine Optionale Scheibe begrüssen. Eventuell sogar mit spielerischen Unterschiede. zB kann er auf der Scheibe skill X und Y bisschen besser aber ohne Scheibe dafür skill A und B besser.


----------



## Kakerlakchen (25. April 2009)

ich find die scheibe gut, macht die klasse zu was speziellem, eben ne liebhaberklasse..

Okay, man ist dadurch ne Leuchtkerze im RvR, und dank der 65 fuss reichweite der meisten spells des pfad des wandels, welchen ich beschreite, muss man ziemlich nah an die Front. So ist man ein beliebtes Ziel für Slayer, Hexenjäger, tanks oder unsre spiegelklasse maschinisten (welche unfairerweise 99fuss reichweite als Grenadier haben), aber das ist n andres problem das einer andren lösung bedarf als das weglassen der Scheibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (3. Mai 2009)

Kakerlakchen schrieb:


> ich find die scheibe gut, macht die klasse zu was speziellem, eben ne liebhaberklasse..
> 
> Okay, man ist dadurch ne Leuchtkerze im RvR, und dank der 65 fuss reichweite der meisten spells des pfad des wandels, welchen ich beschreite, muss man ziemlich nah an die Front. So ist man ein beliebtes Ziel für Slayer, Hexenjäger, tanks oder unsre spiegelklasse maschinisten (welche unfairerweise 99fuss reichweite als Grenadier haben), aber das ist n andres problem das einer andren lösung bedarf als das weglassen der Scheibe
> 
> ...


Ich habe weder gegen Slayer, HExenjäger noch gegen unsere Spiegelklasse ein Problem :].
ich mag die scheibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durasary (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor 2 tagen mit War angefangen und habe mir gleich nen Magus gemacht. Grund würde ich sagen war einfach der Stylfaktor und weil ich nen Caster haben wollte. Habe auch gelesen das es nicht allzuviele geben soll was ich ganz gut finde da immer so ne art Besonderheit gegeben ist. Bin jetzt Rang 9 und muss sagen das ich bisher durch die Reise im T1 Gebiet sehr viele neue kleine Magus Chars gesehn habe. Ich weiß ja nicht wie es vorher war aber es kommt mir so vor als würden jetzt einige mehr einen anfangen.

Auf jedenfall macht er mir Sau viel Spaß und die Scheibe stört überhaupt nicht finde sie einfach genial da sie den Magus von allen anderen abhebt. Und wenn wir so in der Gruppe zusammenstehen bin ich immer der Größte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Also ich finde die Scheibe stört mich nicht und ich habe ihn auch fast nur wegen der Scheibe ausgewählt..naja und wegen ein paar anderen sachen auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


liebe Grüße Dura/ Mikron


----------



## Dashy (1. Juli 2009)

Ich spiele mir gerade einen Hoch und ich muss sagen das ich die scheibe mag, besonders weil sie Später recht schön mit dem Equip Harmoniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne die Scheibe kämer er nicht so düster rüber finde ich oO


----------



## Skathloc (1. Juli 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Da muss ich bisschen widersprechen im Bezug auf den Tzeentch Zauberer. Es gibt zwar ein Modell das auf einer Scheibe fliegt, jedoch ist das ein Chaosgeneral des Tzeentch (er ist mit Schild und Speer ausgerüstet)
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja früher als das Modell rauskam gab es keine Chaoszauberer des Tzeentch. Da war der Chaosgeneral gleichzeitig auch noch ein Meisterzauberer. und Chaoszauberer dürfen noch immer Schilde tragen auch wenn es jetzt eigene Tzeentchmagier gibt.
Und auch sonst passt die Scheibe finde ich schon zum Magus. Nur etwas andere Animationen für Springen etc wären besser gewesen.

Wenn ich so ein blaues Leuchten seh weiß ich wenigstens das dass gute Rufpunkte werden. Zumindest wenn er auch alleine unterwegs ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Ich bin immer noch der Meinung das das ein weiblicher Chaosgeneral ist, aber so richtig wird das wohl keiner sagen können.


----------



## Klimpergeld (16. Mai 2010)

ich finde, der chaosgeneral hat was von einem zwerg.... Aber genug. *g*

Ich finde der Magus sieht einfach nur absolut geil aus. Ich finde das absolut orginell und cool. Ich spiele grade nur die trial version an aber ich habe gehört, dass andere klassen/rassen ähnliche sachen haben. Zb. der löwe vom weißen löwen verändert sein aussehen mit dem level und der bart des zwergs wird mit levelaufstieg länger. Stimmt das?

Aber ich find die scheibe cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es verleiht ihm genau den mystischen touch der anderen Zauberern fehlt.


----------



## C0ntra (17. Mai 2010)

Klimpergeld schrieb:


> [...] Ich spiele grade nur die trial version an aber ich habe gehört, dass andere klassen/rassen ähnliche sachen haben. Zb. der löwe vom weißen löwen verändert sein aussehen mit dem level und der bart des zwergs wird mit levelaufstieg länger. Stimmt das?
> 
> Aber ich find die scheibe cool
> 
> ...



Der Löwe wird alle 10 Ränge größer und bekommt mehr "Schmuck". 
Die Bärte der Zwerge werden allerdings nicht größer. 
Sicher schade aber dann müsste es für die anderen Rassen fairerweise auch Veränderungen geben und da bietete sich nicht immer was an. 
Das war sozusagen eine Idee aus einem frühen Entwicklungsstadium des Spiels, die es leider nicht ins "fertige" Spiel geschafft hat.


----------



## admiron (17. Mai 2010)

Kakerlakchen schrieb:


> ich find die scheibe gut, macht die klasse zu was speziellem, eben ne liebhaberklasse..
> 
> Okay, man ist dadurch ne Leuchtkerze im RvR, und dank der 65 fuss reichweite der meisten spells des pfad des wandels, welchen ich beschreite, muss man ziemlich nah an die Front. So ist man ein beliebtes Ziel für Slayer, Hexenjäger, tanks oder unsre spiegelklasse maschinisten (welche unfairerweise 99fuss reichweite als Grenadier haben), aber das ist n andres problem das einer andren lösung bedarf als das weglassen der Scheibe
> 
> ...



Dann skill doch einfach die Taktik aus dem Wandelbaum, damit kommst du auf 80 fuss Reichweite und mit dem blauen Strahl aus dem Baum so gar ueber 100 Fuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele selbst den Magus als main Char und finde ihn einfach toll. Manchmal stoert die Scheibe mich schon, wenn man mal wo haengen bleibt, aber so schlimm ist es nicht (kommt nicht so oft vor). Allerdings wuerde ich eine Option begruessen, da man doch sehr auffaellig ist. Einmal im Szenario gesaugt und Schaden angerichtet ist man meist Target Nr. 1 bei weiteren Saugversuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Klimpergeld (17. Mai 2010)

jo ich finde das mit der option vertretbar aber dann muss man auch so konsequent sein und alle attacken, die über die scheibe laufen, unspielbar machen. Schließlich werden sie nur durch die scheibe ermöglicht.
Ich meine der squigtreiba kann auch nicht die attacken seines pets selber ausführen, wenn ers nicht draußen hat. das wär schon unfair.
ich fänds trotzdem cool wenn sich die rassen verändern würden.

Menschen/Imperium: werden größer
Zwerge: längerer Bart
Hochelfen: bekommen eine langhaarfrisur (ja das ist nicht sooo optimal *g*)
Orks: längere Hauer
Goblins: längere nasen
chaos: ...öh....öh...rosa einhörner? ne das is nich ganz einfach^^
dunkelelfen: bekommen nach und nach rote augen

klar wirds nicht eingeführt und ich werds net bemeckern aber es wär cool, wenns mal ein mmo gäbe, was sowas durchzieht. Dass man im pvp merkt: Oh mann, das ist ein riese! mit dem leg ich mich lieber nicht an.
Wär schon irgendwie cool und authentisch.


----------

